# Excision of Ganglion Cyst of Shoulder



## Jenuine (Aug 31, 2011)

If there is one, what is the CPT code for an excision of a ganglion cyst of the shoulder?  I've found a code for just about every other part of the body except the shoulder.

Thank you in advance for any help you can provide!


----------



## Shrina (Sep 1, 2011)

You will want to look at the Excision codes for the shoulder region (23076 -23078).


----------



## Jenuine (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for the reply.  I have one question.  I saw that code but it is for a soft tissue tumor and I thought it was different with a cyst being a fluid filled sac and a tumor being a mass of soft tissue.  So it's okay to use this code for a cyst?

23076 - Excision, tumor, soft tissue of tumor shoulder area; deep, subfascial (eg, intramuscular); less than 5 cm

Thank you in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 4, 2011)

Was this the only procedure done? Open or Scope?


----------



## nyyankees (Oct 5, 2011)

Jenuine said:


> If there is one, what is the CPT code for an excision of a ganglion cyst of the shoulder?  I've found a code for just about every other part of the body except the shoulder.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help you can provide!



Unlisted...open or scope


----------

